# Wild Camping spot for NEC



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello all

I am now able to visit the NEC at the week-end and need a wild camping spot for Saturday night has any one got any suggestions

john


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

John

Have a look at this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-52990.html

or look for others in the "Shows" forum


----------



## 113123 (Jun 8, 2008)

re: nec overnight
If redditch is close enough, i recently overnighted here
google earth 52°19'01.27°n 1°65'28.90"w
it's a dead end road, leading to a sports center, it was quiet enough, it might bother some as it's also along side a grave yard


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Dead quiet?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wild camping was made Illegal in the uk in the sixties and still is, local councils can Invoke this


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Wild camping was made Illegal in the uk in the sixties and still is


Can you provide a reference for this?


----------

